
The World's Most Sensitive Dark Matter Detector Is Now Up and Running - jaboutboul
http://www.space.com/36991-most-sensitive-dark-matter-detector-online.html
======
_rpd
Here's the XENON1T "first results" paper ...

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.06655](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.06655)

> We report the first dark matter search results from XENON1T, a 2000-kg-
> target-mass dual-phase (liquid-gas) xenon time projection chamber in
> operation at the Laboratori Nazionali del Gran Sasso in Italy and the first
> ton-scale detector of this kind. The blinded search used 34.2 live days of
> data acquired between November 2016 and January 2017. Inside the (104212) kg
> fiducial mass and in the [5, 40] energy range of interest for WIMP dark
> matter searches, the electronic recoil background was events/(kg day ), the
> lowest ever achieved in a dark matter detector. A profile likelihood
> analysis shows that the data is consistent with the background-only
> hypothesis. We derive the most stringent exclusion limits on the spin-
> independent WIMP-nucleon interaction cross section for WIMP masses above 10
> GeV/c, with a minimum of 7.7 cm for 35-GeV/c WIMPs at 90% confidence level.

